# greetings from Spain



## tanhauser (Dec 14, 2011)

Greetings from Spain. I'm new in this lighting community and to be honest, until you don't deal with lights and controllers, is not possible to know the complexity. It's amazing!
I'm IT pro but I love music and all the related equipment (sound, light...) I play drums and I'm building a little disco un my lower floor.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to CB! Great to have you here. There are quite a few people here in the same situation as you. Let us know how we can help you. Be sure to use the search function. There is a lot of great info here. I hope you enjoy your time with us.

~Dave


----------

